# Training with Mike Lardy Volumes



## Abbey Labs (Oct 31, 2013)

I just received my new Training with Mike Lardy Volumes 1-4. The articles were updated and the quality of the new book is great. Thank you YBS Media for such quick service. On my doorstep 2 days after I ordered them!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

What improvements were made / added to Vol 1 - 3 to make them worth purchasing new over keeping what was already in print? 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...ed-Mike-Lardy-volumes&highlight=lardy+volumes

Please see the above link. There are a few thoughts posted there.

I do have the new volumes. They are nice.

Chris


----------

